# Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans� Additive



## rudee88 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

hi i'm new in plastisol transfer, may i know what is different between adhesive powder and quick trans additive? If i use quick trans additive, so i dont need to use adhesive powder?? Which is more better?


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

Quick Trans is an additive for plastisol ink to make it into transfer ink. Adhesive powder is applied to a wet transfer after it is printed to help with bonding.


----------



## rudee88 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*



hswartout said:


> Quick Trans is an additive for plastisol ink to make it into transfer ink. Adhesive powder is applied to a wet transfer after it is printed to help with bonding.


If i use quick trans. Adhesive powder is necessary?


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

Not to hijack your topic but I am interested in this products as well. Did you try it? Does anyone else have any experience with the quick trans additive? Does it work with any ink? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

we just use the powered adhesive for cold peels, fine grain works best for us. Just sprinkle it on a wet design and run her thru the dryer, never had a problem in 20 years doing it.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*



Kenneth59 said:


> we just use the powered adhesive for cold peels, fine grain works best for us. Just sprinkle it on a wet design and run her thru the dryer, never had a problem in 20 years doing it.


Ok but my question is the residue that comes from this powder... We do on site events and don't have time to either cut around the transfers or explain that all that gunk on the shirt will go away with the first wash (which is what I have been told-don't know if that is true) 
A friend of mine made me a few transfers when I was in dire need and they put that stuff all over the shirts. Thank goodness it was at home and not a high pressure situation with people standing around waiting. I was just trying to get away from that gunk. Any tips to use the powder successfully will be most welcome. Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

You shouldn't have any adhesive powder left anywhere but where the ink is. You need to shake off all the excess before running though dryer.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

thump the back of the sheet with your finger to have the excess fall off.

the gunk your talking about can usually be removed with a wet rag but you shouldnt have any excess if you knock it off.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

We used to do them in a box, sprinkle the powder then stand the transfer on edge and flick a few times. The excess powder falls into the box and can be reused.


----------



## tomwalker55 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

I am trying to get the 500 Quick Trans™ Additive to work and having a miserable experience. It seems to print a few perfect ones (using Ryonet white ink and Ryonet transfer paper) and then I get a run of prints that become a glue-like mess and don't come off the transfer paper properly. Sticks to both the shirt and the paper and ruins everything.

I am working at 325 degrees and have tried longer and shorter times. Longer is a total ruin, shorter sometimes works. Next steps are to try more glue in the mix and higher heat.

I am back to powder until I get this to work - but I REALLY want to get away from powder. It turns my entire shop into a mess, breathing it, it's all over me - there is no way to keep that stuff contained. I tap the transfer sheet in a box and it is still everywhere. It's like fine talc floating everywhere. (And if I don't tap a lot to get excess off it gunks up the shirt - which does NOT come off first time in the wash. I get returns if I don't handle it very carefully.)


----------



## Jaenes (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

you can take the fine powder and mix it into your ink, try 10%-20% and print with 32 Mesh (metric). The problem with powder is:
1. the mess
2. the time 
when you sprinkle it over your wet transfer. We use, in case of "sprinkling", compressed air to blow excess powder away after a few flicks.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

Adhesive powder needs to be at the surface of the ink to be effective. Even with the 500 additive I still use the adhesive powder. 

Ther are some other ink brands that that have ink already to print for transfers and no powder required.


----------



## tomwalker55 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*



sben763 said:


> Adhesive powder needs to be at the surface of the ink to be effective. Even with the 500 additive I still use the adhesive powder.
> 
> Ther are some other ink brands that that have ink already to print for transfers and no powder required.


What I am trying to diagnose is why the 500 additive is making the transfer totally fail. It is gooey and not sticking to the shirt and IS sticking to the transfer paper some. Ruins everything.

If answer is more pressure, I can't - I have a manual clamshell. Longer time seems to make it worse. Do I add more 500 to my ink? Less? Am I just out of luck?

Thx


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Adhesive Powder and 500 Quick Trans™ Additive*

I can't help with that as I have never had the issue with 500 trans. I have used about 5 gallons of the stuff. If I remember right though even with the trans additive adhesive powder is recommended. 

You are using with the 700 series inks correct. I use 7600 series ink for the most part but IC was very specific with me to only use with the 700 series inks. 

You can add up to 50% additive. I use 25-50% depending on color and the ink viscosity. I use all roller frames at 40N if you getting sticking on the screen it possible too low of tension on your screen, too much squeegee pressure, too little off contact or cool air blowing on screen. I have a AC blowing near my press. I had to deflect air as it was causing ink to become sticky.


----------

